

Recent programming books - vamsee
http://programmingzen.com/2010/06/21/ten-recent-programming-books-that-will-make-you-a-better-developer/

======
regularfry
I'm surprised to see Programming Collective Intelligence on the list. Not to
say it's not a good book - it absolutely is, I've got a well-thumbed copy sat
next to me - but I can't say that it's as generally applicable as the rest.

~~~
acangiano
It is more specific than the others, but a majority of my readers are web
developers, so I thought my bias for this book would be shared and welcome.

------
locopati
I've found anything in O'Reilly's Beautiful series to be worthwhile

